# How long have you had hedgehogs?



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm trying to get an idea of how long our current membership has had hedgehogs in their lives.

I've added a poll to this and you are allowed to change your answers as needed.

For me, I got my first hedgehog in 1995. I've passed the 16 year mark and while I have lost many now, each and every one still has a very special spot in my heart.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

We got our first in 2003 and it was love at first sight. Can't imagine being without them.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nancy said:


> We got our first in 2003 and it was love at first sight. Can't imagine being without them.


Isn't it amazing how such a little prickly grumpy creature can change your life so much??

Jamie bought me Snarf in November 2010 as I started sick leave (after only two weeks Jamie decided he better find me something to do quick-like :lol: ). Snarf really did change my life: I had someone else to worry about and the extra effort a hedgie needs was/is perfect for me!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I got my first hedgie back in 2006. Her name was Calista and she was a doll


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We've had Cholla over 14 months now. And I look forward to our cuddle time every night.

What did I used to do with my evenings when I didn't have either a hedgie or a paintbrush in my hand?


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i got my first about 5 years ago now and couldnt imagine being without them


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Oops, I had to vote twice, apparently I can't count  

It's only been just over 2 years for me. I got Puff back in April 2009 and got Chloe later that summer, followed by Oakley just last spring. It sure feels a lot longer though. Probably because of all the health issues they've all had. I had to learn pretty quickly with these guys. At least now I'm considered an expert syringe feeder and anytime a tricky animal needs syringe feeding at the vet clinic I work at they ask me. Hey if you can force feed a hedgehog, you can feed anything right :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I got Teddy Bear back on April 13th, I done about 6 months worth of reasearch before adopting. When I saw Teddy Bear it was love at first sight  I cant imagine life with out him


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

I got my first hedghehog, Quillson, in 2003 and I know I'll have them forever. They've truly changed my life.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I got Little Foot October of 2009 and my life hasn't been the same since<3 He has certainly changed my life. I rescued Gizmo (texas tumbleweed) in June of 2010 and rescued poor little Charlie in July of 2010. =)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow I just realized that I've had hedgies for 6 years now. Time sure flies when you're having fun! Lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had Lily for three years in August. In that time, I've learned about the importance of knowing what's involved in caring for an animal, how to keep an eye out for any important issues, how it feels to have something depend solely on you, and how special it feels to be the one person that that little creature knows and trusts to take care of it. I've also learned that I'm probably always going to own hedgehogs, and I'd kind of like to get into breeding someday, but not until I have a house, steady income, etc. I've also become known as the "hedgehog girl" and "hedgie nerd" and I have a ton of people who now tell me when they've seen something hedgie-related. :lol:


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I got our first hedgehog in 1997, so 14 yrs for me. The last 9 years I have been breeding, but have now quit.


----------



## XarcZai (Jul 27, 2011)

1 hour.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

I adopted Sonic probably six months or so ago.


----------



## HedgeQuarters (Jul 3, 2011)

I got my first hedgehog in 2009 his name is Rex and he is still my best buddy. Then I decided to breed them and I got Sanya Marie and Brielle Cole these two girls are very beautiful and have very nice personalitys. We have had all of these hedgehogs: 
Shia
Stella Rose
Jezee Ann
Robert Spike
Millia Lyn
Eva Marie
Castor
Polak
Timshel
Jude
Cortina Galaxie
Adam
Abel
Ayzzy
Aisland
Musidore Lilly
Tristesse Star

All of these hedgie babies now have great homes and are very loved. All I can say is Im very happy to be able to give people their dream hedgies.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I got my first hedgie Oct 2009 and my second on July 2010(one year anniversary of Sandra coming home today . So almost 2 years for me or 22 months.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I got Delia February of 2009. I've never regretted it, either


----------

